

Ask HN: Log file monitoring tool - sskates

We're looking for a SaaS product that monitors log files on a server and sends an alert if it sees a line containing an error. We'd give it access to the log files on our server and it would periodically check the files we specify.<p>I remember seeing a bunch being mentioned on HN before but I can't remember the name! Would appreciate any help.
======
rileywatkins
Ratchet.io works well for this. <http://ratchet.io/>

------
kt9
Check out <http://papertrailapp.com>. Awesome service!

------
anonymouz
Not SaaS, but why not simply use logcheck (<http://logcheck.org/>) ? It's free
software, and seems to be doing what you want (check log files against a
whitelist of entries, send an email with all lines that don't match)

------
mcrittenden
I tried a bunch and went with logentries because their categorization and
graphing fit my specific need. Good product overall but not very polished.

------
sskates
I found two, DataDog and Loggly. Anyone have any experience with them?

